# Tear stains and best shampoo?



## IvanCyr22 (Feb 20, 2013)

Bear gets little tear stains in his eyes and I was wondering if there's any products out there to help counteract or fix this?

Also, I have been wondering what pet shampoo everybody recommends? I want something that will shine him up and make him smell good. He's take about 2-3 baths a week also so something that won't break the bank! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

How old is he? If he is teething they are normal, from my understanding. If not it could be a blocked tear duct. I have heard tylan powder works well to get rid of them, but if he has a blocked duct they will come back. Also, it's an antibiotic so I'm not sure I would want to give it to my dog long term. 

For shampoo I like Isle of Dogs brand but it can be expensive when bathing a lot. For regular bathing I buy the gallon sized (ordered online) of #1 All Systems Super Cleaning and Conditioning Shampoo. It's relatively inexpensive, smells good and works great. A lot of conformation handlers I know use it on their dogs who are bathed frequently. I love it and it's worked well for us.


----------



## IvanCyr22 (Feb 20, 2013)

GoldenJack- He is 14 weeks on Thursday. This is my first Golden/puppy so I'm relatively unsure about a lot of things! 
Thank you for the recommendation! We will take a trip up to our local pet shop tomorrow I think and see if we can't pick up some Isle Of Dogs for a treat .


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

He is probably teething then. When that happened with one of our dogs I just wiped it morning and night trying to keep it dry. It went away eventually 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## IvanCyr22 (Feb 20, 2013)

Wonderful, haha. I just hate when his face gets dirty or anything haha. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

IvanCyr22 said:


> Wonderful, haha. I just hate when his face gets dirty or anything haha.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


this sounds a little weird, but I actually cleaned our dog's eyes with a cotton ball soaked in saline solution. I knew regular water could sting so I did that. It seemed to help


----------



## IvanCyr22 (Feb 20, 2013)

That actually makes perfect sense, I've been using a microfiber towel with just a little water on it. But had been wondering if it was irritating him because he didn't like it when any would actually get in his eye. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

